
Parallelisation in Python – An Alternative Approach - sidcool
https://medium.com/idealo-tech-blog/parallelisation-in-python-an-alternative-approach-b2749b49a1e
======
sgtnoodle
It seems to me that the guy's "vanilla" approach is opening up a new
authenticated connection for every email, whereas his proposed "new" method is
reusing the same connection for multiple emails. Not surprised it performs
faster... Presumably the workers are spending 99.9% of the time blocking on
network IO, so it's not a great example for true parallelism; a single thread
managing many connections asynchronously would probably be the fastest!

